# where to find



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Was wondering, where do I find potash, dolomite, clay stuff, and earthworm casting for my tank?
Menards?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Check your local orchard or Landscaping supply stores that's all common stock materiel for them unlike the big box stores like Lowes/Home Depot/Menards.

- Brad


----------

